# Wie lange er wohl durchhält



## Tömk

"Wie lange er wohl durchhält, bis er seine eigene Regel bricht?"
"¿Cuánto tiempo *?*, hasta que él rompa sus propias reglas?"

Was heißt "wohl durchhalten"?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tonerl

*durchhalten
ertragen
aushalten*
*aguantar*

*Wie lange er wohl = (in etwa/ungefähr/vermutlich) durchhält, bis...*
*Wie lange er "vermutlich" durchhält, bis...*
*Wie lange er "ungefähr" durchhält, bis...*

*Saludos*


----------



## Tömk

Danke sehr *Tonerl*!

Grüße.


----------



## osa_menor

Die Konstruktion mit "wohl" läßt sich im Spanischen auch mit Hilfe des Futur bilden:
¿Cuanto tiempo aguantará hasta que rompa sus propias reglas?


----------



## Tömk

Danke osa_menor!


----------



## bwprius

osa_menor said:


> Die Konstruktion mit "wohl" läßt sich im Spanischen auch mit Hilfe des Futur bilden:
> ¿Cuanto tiempo aguantará hasta que rompa sus propias reglas?



Totalmente de acuerdo con la traducción "aguantará". 

La partícula "wohl", más que relativizar la duración del tiempo (es decir, el adjetivo "lange"), hace referencia a que la pregunta no requiere una indicación exacta del tiempo que la persona en cuestión aguantará hasta romper sus propias reglas. Con la partícula "wohl", el que pregunta indica al preguntado que le pide su opinión, su estimación, en este caso, del tiempo que el otro aguantará. 

El sinónimo de los que indica Tonerl que mejor refleja este aspecto es "vermutlich".

"wohl" también se podría traducir, de forma más explícita, con "*tú qué crees*, cuánto tiempo ...."

El siguiente artículo me sale cuando busco Modalpartikel y wohl: Las partículas modales del alemán: una revisión crítica | Torregrosa Azor | Linguistik Online (Es que "wohl" en el ejemplo es una Modalpartikel, un campo de la lingüística alemana bastante interesante.)


----------

